# ThinkPad 600 & Linksys EtherFast 10/100 PCMPC100 v2

## ISHAIM

Hi,

I'm having a hard time getting a Linksys EtherFast 10/100 PCMPC100 v2 card to work with a ThinkPad 600. I've just about tried every combination of boot option:

```
boot: gentoo dopcmcia
```

I've tried adding doload=pcnet_cs to that line, but AFAIK it's no different from doing modprobe pcnet_cs in the livecd environment. Furthermore, I find it a bit difficult to discern exactly which driver module this card requires. Sometimes I find reference to tulip/tulip_cs, other times I find reference to pcnet_cs.

What I do know is the hardware is known good as I had a prior Gentoo installation. When I see yenta_socket card slot driver loaded, the cards ethernet dongles lights light up to solid green and amber. When I eject and reinsert the card, I get these messages to verify the card slot is indeed working:

```
pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: pccard: card ejected from slot 1

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot1
```

Also, I'm unsure whether this is related, but I get this error during the boot process as well:

```
livecd kernel: <3>udev: missing sysfs features; please update the kernel or disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option; udev may fail to work correctly
```

Any help appreciated,

Thanks

----------

## ursusca

Hi,

What is your kernel?

Did you enable support for the PCMCIA card bridge in your kernel?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ISHAIM,

We were talking earlier in #gentoo.  It seems that your device has has a number of different chipsets inside. [url=https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=456618This bug[/url] is informative, it lists a number of modules to try, including ne2000.

Without the vendor and device IDs will be difficult to determine your chipset, thus the drive it requires.

----------

